# "Hodson" guitars - Anyone heard of them? (UK)



## LudoCluedo (Dec 6, 2011)

So I was doing the rounds on ebay when I stumbled across some seemingly "too good to be true" guitars.
Hodson, Fender items in Simply Guitars store on eBay!
They only seem to be sold through that one seller, I've done a bit of googling but it was pretty inconclusive.
Has anyone had any experience with these guitars because that rosewood tele is awfully tempting...


----------



## steve1 (Dec 6, 2011)

heres the website, not much info though.

http://www.hodsonguitars.co.uk

and facebook

Hodson Guitars | Facebook

youtube, with some demos

darrenhodson&#39;s Channel - YouTube

the reviews i found suggest that they are good for the price..... but at that price they aren't going to be great. probably just an affordable, playable guitar that looks nicer than it is. 

disclaimer: i have no experience with them, and have never heard of them. i may be talking bollocks.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 7, 2011)

for $179, you're not going to lose out much
its an alder body, which is a plus

but you should expect the hardware and electronics to be pure garbage

not a bad price for a beater guitar though


----------



## LudoCluedo (Dec 8, 2011)

Ah, thanks guys for the info and advice.
I might bite the bullet next pay cheque. I'll just keep in mind to not expect much, I might be pleasantly surprised though!


----------



## steve1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Update us with a review if you get one. If it's good for the price i might be tempted to get one to use as some kind of mod project for fun/getting experience. I do like a tele shape.


----------



## engage757 (Dec 9, 2011)

Nope, never heard of it. Run away. As fast as you can.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Dec 9, 2011)

It is now your role in life, for all UK guitarists who don't want to ship over an Agile, to buy one of these guitars and get back to us.
Good luck, soldier!


----------



## Demonsev7en (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, come January when I've got some money, I'm going to order one of their Jazzcats jsut to see if it's any good.

Will post a NGD and probably bump this thread, wish me luck.


----------



## K4RM4 (Dec 12, 2011)

Demonsev7en said:


> Well, come January when I've got some money, I'm going to order one of their Jazzcats jsut to see if it's any good.
> 
> Will post a NGD and probably bump this thread, wish me luck.


 
'Luck!!


----------



## pauldorset (Jun 25, 2014)

Demonsev7en said:


> Well, come January when I've got some money, I'm going to order one of their Jazzcats jsut to see if it's any good.
> 
> Will post a NGD and probably bump this thread, wish me luck.



This is an ancient thread, but there doesn't seem to be much about the Hodson Jazzcat anywhere online. I've got one, it's great, you should get one too! For the money I can't fault it at all. Lovely low action, good tone, looks the business.

If I was being really picky (and I was paying twice the price) I would say the neck lacquer is a bit St Tropez tan, and the tremolo arm dropped out a couple of times. But that's it.

Buy one! You can always send it back...


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 25, 2014)

*Phew*, I'm glad you came in here to tell us. This has been weighing heavily on my mind for year now.


----------

